# How Stacking Changes a Dog's Appearance



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Just found this on FB - wow, have never seen it shown as beautifully as this!! WHAT a difference a stack makes!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Many thanks for posting this. It is a good illustration. Do you have a link or something to the original post on FB? I'd love to save it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW. Just wow.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aly said:


> Many thanks for posting this. It is a good illustration. Do you have a link or something to the original post on FB? I'd love to save it.


Screen shot


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So what do they do to make the back roach for the WGSL stack? I know the roach isn’t all stack because you can see it in the dogs trotting too, but obviously it can be made more or less prominent based on these pics


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> So what do they do to make the back roach for the WGSL stack? I know the roach isn’t all stack because you can see it in the dogs trotting too, but obviously it can be made more or less prominent based on these pics


Looks like she's pushing him up with her leg.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Wow! That really puts it in perspective


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Aly said:


> Many thanks for posting this. It is a good illustration. Do you have a link or something to the original post on FB? I'd love to save it.


Here's the link: Facebook The lady who posted it is a bloodhound breeder.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have seen this I thought on this forum maybe it was Instagram but there are hundreds of threads like this. Someone though should clip that and photo and save it. It’s easier lol.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think Saphire posted that on another thread too.It's an excellent chart!


----------

